# Choosing a Rifle



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys,
Being new to hunting just this year, I am looking to get into deer next year. The problem is I don't have a rifle and am looking for a cheap one that will take down deer proficiently yet won't blow apart coyotes. I've been told that I'm getting part of the tax rebates this year, so I'm going to use this as an excuse and find a rifle to "stimulate the economy." Nothing better than finding something you want to buy and having an excuse to do so haha... So my quesiton is what rifle is best to start off with. I've had quite a bit of experience with a .22, but don't want something I can't handle. I was thinking a 25.06 would do me well and fit all the criteria. Any suggestions? I'm looking at spending $300 or a little over.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

or a .243.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would pick a 243. It's easier to find store bought ammo for. 25-06 can very hard on fur. I have killed many deer and lots of coyotes with my 243, factory and hand loads. $300 might make it tough, look into a Savage combo, or maybe a used gun. You could buy an H&R single shot, but I know of 3 people that have had very bad luck with them.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Using those criteria. The Savage .243 is a winner in my book.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Go with the 25-06. I have a Savage 110FP and it has been great.


----------



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

Either would be a great choice for a first rifle. Both will have very tolerable recoil. Both are dependable rounds. I think that the .243 will do less damage on coyote hides however. Many people use a .243 or a 
25-06 for deer and or coyotes. IMO either will make a fine starter rig. It might be cheaper and easier to find factory ammo for the .243.


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

243.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is the bullet not the caliber that does the damage to the animal. 25 and 243 are available any where. Not much difference between the two until you get into the light or heavy end bullets. The 25 has a definate advantage on the heavy end the 243 on the light. Find the gun that you like and buy it.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

A 243 all the way. That is what I use on Coyotes half the time anyway. :sniper:









It may not look like much but it's a good gun


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

If your getting into deer, no question go with the 25-06. If your concerned about recoil its about 9lbs. for the 243 and about 12lbs. on the 25-06. The 243 uses mainly 55 to 100 gr. bullets, the 25 uses 85 to 120 gr.
The bullet construction on 120gr. on up is better than the 100 grainers.
The 25 shoots flatter and hits harder and way better for the bigger game maybe even smaller elk with the right bullet and hit right.
For comparison the 270 /130gr. recoil is about 16lbs. The average 20 guage shotgun recoil is about 22 lbs. 
You may become dissatisfied with the 243, don't think that will happen w/the 25-06, more versatile. With a good 3-9 scope on a Rem 700 or a Savage 110 your set.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

.243 if you want to go deer and varmints, but will need bigger to shoot larger than deer.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been pricing them out, and for the money and value I think I'm going to go with a 25.06. I found a nice one at Cabela's today...just couldn't justify spending $600 on a new rifle when I'm just getting into it. As for power, I'd rather be a little on the heavy side than lacking. Recoil isn't too big of deal to me, and I know that shooting alot will make ya feel it, but being a 265 pound guy, I can take a little hit lol. I checked out some Rugers and Savages today...any advice between them or a better suggestion?


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm another vote for the .243 in Savage. You can't beat the accuracy and the price + .243 would be an awesome round for both deer and coyote. I picked up a .243 savage combo w/ accu trigger and I have been VERY happy with it


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

+1 for .243 savage. The only rifle I owned was a 7mm mag--too much for shooting coyotes. I purchased a .243 package series from Savage this winter and have really enjoyed shooting it! I've tried several different factory ammo loads and have found at least one to be extremely accurate. This is a good 'yote rifle, and will serve as a good back-up antelope/deer rifle.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Like I stated earlier 243 Ruger, I know alot of people like the Savages but in the centerfires I think their junk. But remember thats just my $0.02
If you think a Savage will work more power to ya. But I think you'd be happier in the long run with a Ruger. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A while back I tried to buy a thumbhole stock for my ruger 30-06, and got laughed at by sales people in MO, and FL. They asked me why the heck I had a ruger rifle. I was a little ticked off, that is until I bought my Savages and my Remington. My Rem is probably the nicest action wise, but with the accutrigger, I can shoot my savages as accurately or better than the Rem. Don't go with the Ruger. If you do, and get a Savage later you will kick yourself. I know now why I was laughed at.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

bjertness07 said:


> I've been pricing them out, and for the money and value I think I'm going to go with a 25.06. I found a nice one at Cabela's today...just couldn't justify spending $600 on a new rifle when I'm just getting into it. As for power, I'd rather be a little on the heavy side than lacking. Recoil isn't too big of deal to me, and I know that shooting alot will make ya feel it, but being a 265 pound guy, I can take a little hit lol. I checked out some Rugers and Savages today...any advice between them or a better suggestion?


The Savage will undoubtedly be more accurate straight out of the box. I'd pick it over the Ruger any time. It should also save you a few bucks, so you can spend more on a better scope.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you havent shot a new ruger, like in the last 2 years new, then you probably don't realize that their whole production line was shut down and there tolerances have been substantially decreased. They have redone their triggers to make then nice and crisp, they have become exceptionally accurate out of the box, have the tried and true mauser style action with controlled round feed, and have better wood than most.

A few years back savage did the same thing and vastly improved their rifles, they were the best for the cost at the time, but now, I would have to say rugers are definately right with them or even better.

So just labeling them bad, because you had one years ago, is like saying ford or chevy or whatever is bad because you had a 1979 model that was a lemon.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

bearfan, I am basing my post on personal experience with a rifle about 3 years old, and also from experiences from 2 guys I work with, one was a brand new hawkeye that was complete junk, and my bro in law who at one time would only own rugers.(until he shot the Savage accutrigger). My ruger, that I own now, not years ago, is not bad, just not nearly as good as my other rifles.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I just bought a Ruger M77 in .243 and was surprised at the power of this rifle. I bought it for my soon to 14 y.o. son, for coyotes and then when he turns 16 for whitetails. The .243 rifle is perfect for what you describe you looking for. I put a Nikon ProStaff on the Ruger and have $730 new. Look around and you can find a .243 for around $300 used.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

For the $300.00 plus range I dont think you can beat a Marlin 336 lever gun in 30-30 Winchester. Top it off with a Bushnell Trophy scope 1.5-4X for about $125.00 and you got one great rifle!!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The 243 and 25-06 are both great choices. If you ever choose to go for something larger than dear, you might wish you had something definitely more than the 243, and maybe even more than the 25-06, although I would not hesitate to use one with the right bullet on elk, etc. The 280 Rem can be loaded to more moderate velocities and many people use a 7 mm on coyotes. A lot depends on loads. The 280 is not as common as many others, but reloading is easy, cheaper than many realize and very rewarding. As for brands, all have their good points, but the general consensus is that you get a lot for your money with a Savage.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

bjertness07 said:


> I've been pricing them out, and for the money and value I think I'm going to go with a 25.06. I found a nice one at Cabela's today...just couldn't justify spending $600 on a new rifle when I'm just getting into it. As for power, I'd rather be a little on the heavy side than lacking. Recoil isn't too big of deal to me, and I know that shooting alot will make ya feel it, but being a 265 pound guy, I can take a little hit lol. I checked out some Rugers and Savages today...any advice between them or a better suggestion?


Definately go for the Ruger in 25-06,it has the heft to allow a steady hold on long shots(which is what this cartridge is for),will give you good ballistics with its 24" barrel and will be VERY accurate in a middle priced rifle.With its mild recoil you will be able to learn to shoot it well,which will bring confidence when you want to move to a larger calibre.
Sorry to the Savage fans,but steer clear of the Savage,not as accurate IMO.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I say go with what fits you the best and feels the best to you I have both ruger and savage as well as a howa all three are verry nice and accurate as with annything mass produced there is always the chance that a not so goood one might get through but that is what customer service departments are for as far as the caliber question the 243 will do great for both deer and coyotes but if you wish to go for bigger game later I would go with the 25-06 or maybe eavin a 270 win


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

My cousin bought a 308. that is a real nice shooter (ruger) 308. is a good deer load and i know people that use it for coyotes. I use it or my 12 gauge but i am not to concerned about the fur i don't sell it i just keep it around my house to show to friends.


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably enough's been said but it depends I suppose on where you're at and what availability of ammo is. I used the 243 for many years on everything from prairie dogs to big mule deer with good results. Later, I thought I needed a 7 mag which I really enjoyed but now I've scaled back down to a 7mm-08
As far as popularity and ammo availability, I'd imagine the 270 is more prevalent than the 25-06 but if you're near Cabela's I gues it wouldn't matter even if you settled for a 6.5x55!


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

id go 243 but if u think thats too muchfor you to handle just starting out a 223 will drop a deer with a good shot


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Be care with the .223 because in some states you cannot use it for deer. I was looking at getting one, but I cannot use it for deer.


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

bjertness07,
There is one huge problem with the 25-06. Its good for anything in ND with maybe the exception of the slim chance of a moose tag or elk tag. the problem is it completely takes away any argument for needing another rifle! Of course wanting one is a good enough reason for most of us.
The 223 is just too iffy when presented with a longer shot or bad angle on a buck of a life time. There are too many better catridges out there to go with the .223 for deer but its a great one for coyotes and just chooting for the practice.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

just today I came across a howa 1500 with a hogue stock its bedded and has an aluminum insert in the stock and free floated with blued metal for 358.78 otd the store had it in 270,30-06,243,22-250,and .223 in black and the olive green stock I figure for that price couldent got wrong and anny of them would be a great choice for you app .just my 2 cents


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Lots of strong opinions here. Everyone is entitled to their own. Here's mine: if you want to shoot both coyote and deer with the same gun, then I'd go with the 243. There are lots of good qualities to the 25-06, but it will be more prone to wreck the hide on a coyote. It will, however, still be just as dead. :wink:

As you get into deer hunting, my guess would be you will want to try elk, caribou, antelope, bighorn sheep, maybe even bear. With that in mind, neither would work well for all of the above, so chances are you will want a new gun anyway. Might as well get the right tool for the job. 243 will work fine for whitetail and coyotes. This is my recommendation.

Oh, and as far as brand goes, any of the major manufacturers these days make a good product, some are just a bit more refined than others. I only have remingtons, and haven't been that impressed with their out-of-the-box accuracy. My $0.02


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

John, just curious, if I am shooting the same bullet out of my 25-06 or a .243 how and why will the 25 be more damaging to the pelt?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Velocity. The 25-06 will push a 90 grain bullet faster. Of course, if you are using a full metal jacket or a heavy constructed soft point, it won't deform much and shouldn't ruin as much pelt. Without bullet deformation, it depends on how much hydrostatic shock is produced.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess what I was trying to ask, rather poorly I am afraid, was if you take a .243 shooting say 75gr V-max at 3400fps, and a 25-06 shooting the 75gr V-max at 3400fps will the 0.014" make much difference in pelt damage? That is assuming you could take the exact same shot once with each rifle.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The answer to that is no. The extra bore diameter doesn't make that much difference. I would think that a 45 cal bullet that did nothing but go straight through wouldn't make that much difference. Most times when people talk about pelt damage they are talking about the bullet deformation. There is one school of thought that if you big game bullets at high speed, they won't expand properly on a 'yote and you get less damage. I intend to test this theory soon.


----------



## jeffdiane (Apr 20, 2008)

go for the .243. way better coyote gun and decent deer gun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Until recently, I would have said the same thing. I finally got around to a bench session with my 25-06 and was very pleasantly surprised. The biggest advantage of the 243 is the shorter action, but if you have room for a long action, the 25-06 can do more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If your spending the money to help the economy, think about buying AMERICAN.

I will thro a monkey wrench int to the pile. How about a 260 Remington in any rifle you like Ruger or Savage. 
Personally I like Rugers but the adjustable trigger on the Savage would carry a lot of weight with me.

 Al


----------



## GUSBUS (Jun 15, 2008)

hello everyone i am new to hunting i am 18 years old ,and i am looking for a rifle i want a rifle that can accuracy shoot out to 700yards + easy 
lowkick but i dont really mind about kick and just some thing that shoots low rang accuracy and not to loud low cost for ammo i hope someone can help me thanks i was thinking about a .300 win mag ,remmington 700,.204 ruger but yeah any ideas ? yeah mainly some thing that can shoot accracy long rang


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll put a vote in for the 243 or 260. I really like the 260 being able to load anywhere from an 85 gr. SMK to a 140 gr. Trophy Bonded Bear Claw or Barnes x bullet. The 120's are good for about everything.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

GUSBUS said:


> hello everyone i am new to hunting i am 18 years old ,and i am looking for a rifle i want a rifle that can accuracy shoot out to 700yards + easy
> lowkick but i dont really mind about kick and just some thing that shoots low rang accuracy and not to loud low cost for ammo i hope someone can help me thanks i was thinking about a .300 win mag ,remmington 700,.204 ruger but yeah any ideas ? yeah mainly some thing that can shoot accracy long rang


You really think you are going to go hunting for your first time and shoot something at 700 yards? Most animals will be very, very, very, difficult to hit effectively at that range for an experienced hunter. I'd strongly recommend that you get a gun (a long range gun it fine, I am partial to a 300 mag) and they go do some shooting at milk jugs and find out what you maximum effective range is. You'll find that a 700 yard shot will not be too easy. I don't believe you are thinking realistically. I have been hunting for 29 years and shooting for more than that. I wouldn't even try a 700 yard shot.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

both fine choices, I started with .243, then moved to the 25-06 and loved it. I think it is a perfect deer rifle for the prairies of nd. As far as shooting yotes under 300 its alittle to much, over that hard to beat it, the .257 is another great round. I'd say save your money and buy two guns.
.257-.280 for big game, and a.22 call for yotes. .223 ar cheap to shoot
so that means more practice and more experiance, and i don't care what enybody tells you about one manufactur or the other, for this reason, 
the person behind the gun/ and the optics on that gun, I'm a rem fan all the way, till my fiance bought a howa 1500 ($450) and put good optics on it ($500) and that guns shoots awsome, she started shooting in june of 07' and she can consistatly shoot gopher at 300yrds (i would say 8 out of 10) preaty good thats why i'm getting married to her. just my .02


----------

